
Red Hat Releases Ceph 3.3 - 0xF2
https://f2.svbtle.com/refreshingly-luminous
======
BlackLotus89
> Least but not last, we are introducing an extended lifecycle option,
> bringing Ceph support options to a full five years.

I hope this doesn't mean that Red Hat will wait 2 years more than normal to
offer support for nautilus.

But I'm looking forward to "Beast mode". Seems like it's time to upgrade our
ceph-ansible scripts...

~~~
0xF2
We support multiple versions in parallel. Currently Jewel (which has just
received the 5-year extension) and Luminous, with Nautilus set for release
later this year.

Beast is pretty cool. Full performance analysis coming in September!

------
chrone
Great article!

Looking forward for the 1 billion object article as we had lots of problems
with 2 billion objects inside a single bucket in Ceph Luminous.

~~~
0xF2
Yes, two billion in a single bucket is a bit much, index sharding only goes to
~700M if I remember correctly.

